# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  Babel Dictionary

## salihmob

*    
Babel Dictionary is a very simple and easy-to-use dictionary for mobile phones. Armed with the knowledge of translating between 10 languages this pretty tool uses internet connection to get fast result any time. You can play around with translating words in reverse direction in order to find the beauty of differenct languages and cultures. Sometimes it is just a funny way to spend your time.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------

